# Hinges for Glass Hob Cover



## adpress (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can purchase some chrome or stainless steel hinges to support a glass hob cover?

The two domino hobs that we have in our galley are not standard size, nor do they come with a glass cover, so we want to buy some toughened 6mm glass of the right size to do a DIY job.

Problem - where to buy some appropriate hinges at a reasonable price?

There seem to be two varieties - 1. hinge with a "socket" into which the glass is inserted and held with rubber washers / grub screw. 2. hinge with a locking "dome" that holds the glass in place - hole needed to be drilled.

The hinges that are used for glass cabinet doors aren't suitable. The hinges needs to be 1.5" to 2" with just 2 holes to fit to the worktop or back panel.

B&Q have never heard of them, likewise Wickes and hardware shops. I've tried looking on the Web at specialist ironmongers and what I have found are very expensive, ie. £30+ each!!

Has anyone ever done this in their motorhome? And what did you use?

Many thanks
Bob


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

I can't answer your question directly but have you considered asking at a specialist glaziers, ie. where you might buy the toughened glass and where they will prepare it with radial corners and holes etc. I had a piece of glass cut this way for our mogtorhome and was surprised at the extra bits they had.

I hope your idea works and I can understand why you want to cover the burners. Also consider if the cover will stay up open its own, will it need a catch to hold it?

p-c


----------



## adpress (Feb 23, 2012)

p-c said:


> Hi
> 
> I can't answer your question directly but have you considered asking at a specialist glaziers
> 
> p-c


Thank you p-c for your comments.

Yes, it was in the glass shop where I originally asked for a quotation (£70 !!) that I thought I could also get the hinges. No such luck! They simply referred me to B&Q.

The cover won't be trusted to stay up on its own - it will have a catch. In the up position, when we are cooking, the cover will also protect the adjacent wall and the window frame.

We will get there . . . .

Bob


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Bump

Another point to be aware of is that on most hobs the lid being down cuts of the gas supply.

p-c


----------



## adpress (Feb 23, 2012)

p-c said:


> Bump
> 
> Another point to be aware of is that on most hobs the lid being down cuts of the gas supply.
> 
> p-c


Interesting point p-c and good safety awareness. I wasn't aware that lids also activate a gas shut-off valve in coachbuilt vans. I think we won't have that feature; the gas shut-off and the electric hob double-pole switch will both be in the kitchen area. Anyway, one has to be mindful of not closing the lid while hobs are still hot, to avoid breaking the glass. How far does safety go? A thermostatically-controlled lid catch would be a good selling-point but totally OTT!!

I haven't actually made it clear that our van is still being converted - a bespoke build using a Fiat Ducato XLWB XHR. The work is being done by K2 Campers near Botley, Hampshire. it is very much our own design (based on ten years of caravanning with a beautiful Eriba Triton) and this hob cover serves two purposes - to keep the dust off the hobs and to extend the worktop area.

After more trawling on the web, the good news is that I have now sourced some Hettinge hinges - good quality, made in Germany - which should be perfect for the job. We will make up a dummy cover out of 3mm ply and discuss it with the joiner on our next visit to review progress.

Thanks for your interest.
Bob


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> it was in the glass shop where I originally asked for a quotation (£70 !!)


that price is about right. we broke the hob cover on our cooker (salt cellar fell out of cupboard above on opening - be warned!) and to replace from the manufacturers was going to cost near £200 - getting one made by a glazier from a template worked out around £80


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try here >>>spares<<<


----------



## adpress (Feb 23, 2012)

Just to finish off this thread.

Success! Managed to find some suitable hinges made by a German company Hettich.

A pair of LH and RH hinges cost £10.99 plus £2.99 P&P.
They were sent promptly and our kitchen fitter says they will do nicely.

Thanks for everyone's help.

Bob


----------

